# If You Were A Skidder, Which One Would You Be?



## GASoline71

So if you were to be a skidder... which one would you be? opcorn:

I would be any of the the Cat 530 or 540 series Skidders... 

Cable or grapple?

ary


----------



## SWE#Kipp

A john Deere 440 cable skidder 
(I think it's 440 ,,,,)


----------



## Blazin

A cable JD440 turbo. The woods and terrian around these parts don't allow for much bigger unless it's a whomp job clear cut. Still plenty of juice to get a good load out. Would'nt wanna screw up any of them future veener trees with a monster


----------



## bullbuck

woolerd out 87 timberjack 380b grapple


----------



## forestryworks

a jd 440 cause it's the only one i've worked around


----------



## 056 kid

Mule 380c no grapple.


----------



## captainsteep

the best there is an oldfaithful timberjack 360


----------



## Cletuspsc

Prolly a 460 TJ cable jobber. . .. .just cause i gots ones and they move the wood.


----------



## slowp

A Clark with a winch. I want to be loud and annoying.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Junior_M

One that makes money.. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## jsd176

Working highway construction, I grew an affection for all things Caterpillar, however Tigercat makes some pretty nice skidders.


----------



## redprospector

I'd probably be a JD 440b, cuz they're pretty old, most of them are wore out, and they're just not big enough to do a lot of jobs efficiently. 

Andy


----------



## Greystoke

I guess since I am a part time horse shoer, and considering the cost of diesel, I would have to say that this would be me:






Now don't anybody get to thinking that I am a big guy because these are big draft horses. I guess to make that comparison, and to acknowledge my hard-headedness, and maybe what my wife thinks of me sometimes; this would be me


----------



## oregoncutter

If it was in my days out on the riggin I'd say (self powered) remember the old saying "if they kiss they f##ck" seems You could never have quite as long of a choker as You needed when You got to You're logs those old bells and nubbins like to flirt sometimes and not hookup, and they all seemed way too long dragging em.


----------



## gink595

tarzanstree said:


>



I have to agree.


----------



## oregoncutter

gink595 said:


> I have to agree.


Good looking team, I've got a couple of good sized John mules we ride, and skid a log or two around the place with, but never had the pleasure of working with drafts. I am jealous


----------



## gink595

oregoncutter said:


> Good looking team, I've got a couple of good sized John mules we ride, and skid a log or two around the place with, but never had the pleasure of working with drafts. I am jealous



Oh don't be jealous of me, they are not mine It is a friend of mines, I went with him one day to help skid logs, a local timber buyer hires the Draft Horse Association to skid logs now and then, when the seller wants a little foot print left in his woods. It was a cool experience I hope to do it again.


----------



## Greystoke

I was thinkin of using that picture for my example. That is a good looking team!


----------



## kkottemann

I would be an old CLYDE rail car skidder.....because i'm old school! My coaches always called me a throwback.


----------



## mercer_me

I would be a 230 Timber Jack from the 70's, becouse they have the big loud Detroits in them.


----------



## hutch3912

lombard log hauler
I like to live life on the edge
http://steamtraction.farmcollec.tor.com/Farm-Shows/Lombard-Steam-Log-Hauler.aspx
nothing like riding on the front of a couple hundred thousand pounds of pulpwood going down hill on skis with no brakes


----------



## PB

hutch3912 said:


> lombard log hauler
> I like to live life on the edge
> http://steamtraction.farmcollec.tor.com/Farm-Shows/Lombard-Steam-Log-Hauler.aspx
> nothing like riding on the front of a couple hundred thousand pounds of pulpwood going down hill on skis with no brakes



http://www.leonardsmills.com/lombard.html


----------



## wvlogger

an old cat d6c with a winch arch i love powershift cats


----------



## bullbuck

tarzanstree said:


> I guess since I am a part time horse shoer, and considering the cost of diesel, I would have to say that this would be me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now don't anybody get to thinking that I am a big guy because these are big draft horses. I guess to make that comparison, and to acknowledge my hard-headedness, and maybe what my wife thinks of me sometimes; this would be me



man that ponderosa doesnt look to have any taper at all,nice pic


----------



## jonsered 820

treefarmer for sure


----------



## funky sawman

I would be a loud obnoxious little guy, That would be a mountian logger model H skidder with a non turbo straight piped 353 detroit diesel and a 4 speed manual out of a dodge pickup and a cable winch, gear matic 19


----------



## 04ultra

funky sawman said:


> I would be a loud obnoxious little guy, That would be a mountian logger model H skidder with a non turbo straight piped 353 detroit diesel and a 4 speed manual out of a dodge pickup and a cable winch, gear matic 19






That really hurts my ears .........Damn Detroits with straight pipes


----------



## mryb

funky sawman said:


> I would be a loud obnoxious little guy, That would be a mountian logger model H skidder with a non turbo straight piped 353 detroit diesel and a 4 speed manual out of a dodge pickup and a cable winch, gear matic 19



I used to drive a cement mixer with a 6V53 Detroit. A 5 x 4 tranny & whatever rears, it would only do 48 MPH. 2 mufflers & 1 resonator. It still sounded like it had a straight pipe on.
Anyways, my skidder would be a Ford 8N with weights on the front & skidder chains on the rear tires...Rick


----------



## sawbones

GASoline71 said:


> So if you were to be a skidder... which one would you be? opcorn:
> 
> I would be any of the the Cat 530 or 540 series Skidders...
> 
> Cable or grapple?
> 
> ary



had to remember the original question to answer this post..

started out on a mountain logger H back in 73. you could here the screamin jimmy from about 2 miles away.

got on a timberjack 404 in 74 then on to a Franklin grapple skidder swinging and cold decking from small tower sides that didnt warrant a shovel.

them grapples would leave a good kink in your neck from driving backwards half the time. ( narrow roads, no turnaround).

The big treat was when getting to run the BIGGIE franklins. about a 40 ton rig with a swinging grapple that you could load a hiway truck with if you wanted to.

next job was the mountainlogger ML 200 grapple and cable skidder. V6 detroit and 4 sp allison. woo hoo. that was fun. 

spent time on the JD 440's and also the Garrett 15..

both lightweight and agile but the garrett was by far my favorite..

I refer to the garrett as, "THE ANT" because it felt like it was able to pull more than twice its own weight and would traverse almost any terrain.

I remember crawling over rotten logs 3 or 4 foot high and wondering why I didnt get high centered.

so,, I would be the garrett tree farmer. model 10 or 15.

1960 garrett tree farmer


----------



## 056 kid

Whats up with that Mcculloch to the left of the skidder??


----------



## sawbones

056 kid said:


> Whats up with that Mcculloch to the left of the skidder??



yard art... 114" pond-deck bar


----------



## floyd

That is some big pine. Notice how he's taking 'em sideways to get that stick out of it's bed. 

If you worked a good team of mules I doubt you would want to drive the heavy horses. I think the guy was being nice to his team. They could prolly pull the other piece of that oak as well. Might make 'em squat a little but I bet they could put it in the deck.

My favorite skidder was my fjords. Sadly, they are being fed by someone else as I could no longer care for them.

We had a damn good run...me & my hooligans


----------



## hvy 1ton

I'd be a cat 527 with a swing grapple.


----------



## ShoerFast

Do these things need shoes?


----------



## Meadow Beaver

CAT 515 cable skidder


----------



## 371groundie

moose have cloven hooves like deer cows and pigs, so i dont think you can shoe them. 

i would be a deere 540B. big enough to get the job done, nimble enough to be gentle, kinda skinny, definately not built for steep ground. 

then again i might be one of these. who can name it?






and here is the answer to the guy torn between cat and tigercat:


----------



## GASoline71

That moose photo is a very poor photoshop... been debunked a long time ago... 

Gary


----------



## wvlogger

04ultra said:


> That really hurts my ears .........Damn Detroits with straight pipes



hey now lol


----------



## cuznguido

371groundie said:


> moose have cloven hooves like deer cows and pigs, so i dont think you can shoe them.
> 
> i would be a deere 540B. big enough to get the job done, nimble enough to be gentle, kinda skinny, definately not built for steep ground.
> 
> then again i might be one of these. who can name it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the answer to the guy torn between cat and tigercat:



That old red skidder is the wrong color. Should be Franklin yellow.


----------



## TimberFaller660

i would have to be a deere 540G-III cable


----------



## 371groundie

not a franklin, its a taylor. (my last name.)


----------



## climbit

*timber*

TimberJake.....

It just fits my name. Big set of Esco's


----------



## NC4TN

Nell and Queen, our 2 Percheron mares. now retired; went where skidders and JD 450C's wouldn't dare!


----------



## logging22

Timberjack 225 with chains. Only way to get around in the Ozark hills.


Les


----------



## stihl sawing

Have to be one of these, Don't nothin about it but it sounds sweet and can pull a bunch of logs at one time.


----------



## Ivan H.

525Cat with grapples,For the steep ground


----------



## 056 kid

Ivan H. said:


> 525Cat with grapples,For the steep ground



I dont know that that would be the best option for steeps . . .



maybe alittle BIG..


----------



## logging22

Too much skidder for the steep ground. Got a 518 and its helpless on the steeper ground and the bottoms. Still using the Jacks. 208,225,230 and a 240 Gotta love them jacks.


Les


----------



## Slamm

I've got a 540B Cable and a 540B Grapple. So either of those. Fuel efficient, yet pull enough hardwood to make good money without being too big to get into tight spots or tearing everything up in the process like the bigger skidders.

Sam


----------



## logging22

Slamm said:


> I've got a 540B Cable and a 540B Grapple. So either of those. Fuel efficient, yet pull enough hardwood to make good money without being too big to get into tight spots or tearing everything up in the process like the bigger skidders.
> 
> Sam



:agree2:


----------



## tramp bushler

A Berfor Forcat 2000 !!!


----------



## Gypo Logger

B.C. skidder pic.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

We can always wish! lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

It's impossible to have too much fun!
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

The way we were, lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

Aren't you supposed to skid butt first! Lol
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

If you're gonna debark a stem, mark up a goon tree. We don't slam into cars in the Walmart parking lot, so don't mark up the residual stand.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

God, I love the bush.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

An old friend, Big Harold, now a ghost on the skidder trail.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

Nothing like fall in the woods.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

My favourite skidder pic. almost looks like a painting. Into the green gold, just 60 miles north of Toronto.
Gypo


----------



## 046

gypo... as always... nice pics!!!!

thanks for taking the time to share...


----------



## Gypo Logger

046 said:


> gypo... as always... nice pics!!!!
> 
> thanks for taking the time to share...


 Thanks 046, I'm lovin the chance to relive days gone bye, but well remembered.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

Too much of a good thing is never enough!
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

We can't forget the lumberjills!
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

What a busman's holiday!
Gypo


----------



## Greystoke

Nice pics man


----------



## Gypo Logger

I'm on a roll!
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

I'd like more of this!
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

I'm getting tired just looking at all these pics, better take a break! lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

sawbones said:


> had to remember the original question to answer this post..
> 
> started out on a mountain logger H back in 73. you could here the screamin jimmy from about 2 miles away.
> 
> got on a timberjack 404 in 74 then on to a Franklin grapple skidder swinging and cold decking from small tower sides that didnt warrant a shovel.
> 
> them grapples would leave a good kink in your neck from driving backwards half the time. ( narrow roads, no turnaround).
> 
> The big treat was when getting to run the BIGGIE franklins. about a 40 ton rig with a swinging grapple that you could load a hiway truck with if you wanted to.
> 
> next job was the mountainlogger ML 200 grapple and cable skidder. V6 detroit and 4 sp allison. woo hoo. that was fun.
> 
> spent time on the JD 440's and also the Garrett 15..
> 
> both lightweight and agile but the garrett was by far my favorite..
> 
> I refer to the garrett as, "THE ANT" because it felt like it was able to pull more than twice its own weight and would traverse almost any terrain.
> 
> I remember crawling over rotten logs 3 or 4 foot high and wondering why I didnt get high centered.
> 
> so,, I would be the garrett tree farmer. model 10 or 15.
> 
> 1960 garrett tree farmer



I like that picture!
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

tarzanstree said:


> Nice pics man



Thanks Cody, but don't encourage me, I got thousands of them! lol
Gypo


----------



## John Ellison

Some good pictures Gypo. If you come across the one of the two Arborist's that were pulling a tree over I'd sure like to see it again.


----------



## Gypo Logger

John Ellison said:


> Some good pictures Gypo. If you come across the one of the two Arborist's that were pulling a tree over I'd sure like to see it again.


 Hello John, here's the picture and here's the thread. Lol
Gypo

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=2275&highlight=pioneer


----------



## Oldtimer

*What skidder would I be?*

Tigercat 635D.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Oldtimer said:


> Tigercat 635D.


 That thing means business! Nice pic!
Gypo


----------



## stihl sawing

Great pics guys.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Did someone say SKIDDER?
John


----------



## Highclimber OR

JD 440 big enough to get er done.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Highclimber OR said:


> JD 440 big enough to get er done.


 That's a nice machine and good in snow with the narrow tires. They also made a 330 and 340D. Can't find any specs on them, but it would be a great machine.
JD produced them for a short time in the early 80's.
Gypo


----------



## Cletuspsc

Yukonsawman said:


> That's a nice machine and good in snow with the narrow tires. They also made a 330 and 340D. Can't find any specs on them, but it would be a great machine.
> JD produced them for a short time in the early 80's.
> Gypo



A 340D is the same basic machine as a 440C less the blade and they came standard with the 16.9x30 tires insted of the 18.4x26 or 23.1x26 with the 440's


----------



## tramp bushler

The FMC and now the LMC are about the ultimate in ground based log moving . They are the only skidder that is generally useable in Southeast . LMC has some good prices on refurbished ones also ........ I have seen them used improperly tho by a pig headed logger who had more money than brains .. Course using FMC s the wrong way got rid of the extra money real quick ........


----------



## sawbones




----------



## sawbones




----------



## sawbones

my old hough S7 paylogger


----------



## sawbones




----------



## sawbones




----------



## sawbones

the wagners were built from 1955 to around 1960.

this one was given to me for scrap when a logging supply store closed down..

It was a long way from running and I cut it up for scrap. 

it had 2 steering wheels and was made to run both directions.

blade on rear was more for tailhold- deadman, for winching 

cummins 200hp 6 cylinder automatic trans.


----------



## sawbones

my 1960 garrett treefarmer


----------



## sawbones




----------



## sawbones

before they wore rubber


----------



## sawbones

clark ranger grapple, it still runs


----------



## sawbones

cat 518


----------



## sawbones

1959 garrett tree farmer












garrett 15


----------



## tramp bushler

That hough , or Garret 15 is about the perfect size for my needs ....... Oh well . I make enough with the Skagit and I,ll go buy a Forcat .I havn,t found anything here in the interior it wouldn,t log .... Especially the salvage logging I,m doing ....


----------



## olyman

Yukonsawman said:


> We can't forget the lumberjills!
> John



present squeeze?? nice looking--probably spoils ya bad!!


----------



## Gypo Logger

olyman said:


> present squeeze?? nice looking--probably spoils ya bad!!


 No squeezing lol, that's Robyn, my old cleaning wench. I still chat with her once in awhile.
Great pictures sawbones. It looks like you collect old skidder brochures as well.
John


----------



## stihl sawing

Man i would like to have that garret tree farmer, That thing would have been a life saver several times.


----------



## Gypo Logger

stihl sawing said:


> Man i would like to have that garret tree farmer, That thing would have been a life saver several times.


 A nice little machine for sure. I wonder if it had a gas motor and how many hp?
John


----------



## stihl sawing

Yukonsawman said:


> A nice little machine for sure. I wonder if it had a gas motor and how many hp?
> John


I don't know but it would beat the heck out of tryin to pull logs up a hill with the truck winch. Would much prefer a diesel though.


----------



## sawbones

Yukonsawman said:


> A nice little machine for sure. I wonder if it had a gas motor and how many hp?
> John




the garret tree farmer I just posted has the wisconsin V4 flathead.

My tree farmer has the inline ford 4 cyl gas. 30-40 hp I think.

I collect anything chainsaw or logging related.


----------



## tramp bushler

Anyone ever see a Ford skidder ??? I know a guy who had one in Minnisota .. And I think I,ve seen a couple when I was a kid in Maine ...


----------



## tramp bushler

Really appreciate all the pics ..... Sawbones ? do you sell any of these nice small skidders ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Gypo Logger

tramp bushler said:


> Anyone ever see a Ford skidder ??? I know a guy who had one in Minnisota .. And I think I,ve seen a couple when I was a kid in Maine ...


 Never saw a Ford, but I think the 669? Ford tractor doubled well as a skidder cause the front tires were the same as the rear. I think International also made skidders.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

sawbones said:


> the garret tree farmer I just posted has the wisconsin V4 flathead.
> 
> My tree farmer has the inline ford 4 cyl gas. 30-40 hp I think.
> 
> I collect anything chainsaw or logging related.


 I used to collect saw and logging ephemera as well. I still have a bunch of stuff around somewhere. I'd buy them off a guy who found them at equipment shows and fall fairs.
John


----------



## sawbones

tramp bushler said:


> Anyone ever see a Ford skidder ??? I know a guy who had one in Minnisota .. And I think I,ve seen a couple when I was a kid in Maine ...



a freind of mine has one of those ford 4 wheelers that is set up with a bucket loader on front. Seems to me it is a skid steer. I know something was different about it. But it looks like a tractor.




tramp bushler said:


> Really appreciate all the pics ..... Sawbones ? do you sell any of these nice small skidders ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



I just have the garrett right now but I do know were there is an identical machine near chehalis. 

I went by there last week and I see the old guy has been working on it but I
know that it is for sale too.

the garrett 10 and 15 are well built and not hard to find parts for.

Garrett in enumclaw still sells parts for them but does not build them anymore.

his looks just like mine


----------



## sawbones




----------



## tramp bushler

is the one in the pic a 10 or 15 ?? .... Alot of peole won,t understand this .. But I would really prefer a gas engine in a skidder .... They start in the cold alot easier than a diesel .......... How many bd ft .or cord would the 10 or 15 yard as a normal turn ????


----------



## redprospector

What I don't like about skidding with a gas engine is that some of the older carbs would "loose prime" when on a steep slope leaving you dead in the water.
The picture of the LeTourneau is cool, but I wish I had some of those steep slopes up to 28% to work on. Lately I would consider that pretty flat ground. 

Andy


----------



## sawbones

tramp bushler said:


> is the one in the pic a 10 or 15 ?? .... Alot of peole won,t understand this .. But I would really prefer a gas engine in a skidder .... They start in the cold alot easier than a diesel .......... How many bd ft .or cord would the 10 or 15 yard as a normal turn ????



I would rough quess 300-500 BF with the 15. or almost a cord of firwood.

My garrett is a 1960-61 Tree Farmer. This was before the numbers 10 or 15 were used but is same as a 10.

These were built from GI surplus parts or common , easy to find components. 
rockwell 2 1/2 ton axels, ford truck trannys and ford or wisconsin gas motors.

If you were to do a study you might find that this little skidder that could would outpull, pound for pound many others. (like the ant) 

I ran one for about 4 months but looking back I cant remember if it was a 10 or a 15.

seems like I dumped about 10 gallons of gas in it a day and pulled out a few log loads a day.

I ran a mountain logger 200 with grapple and remember hand pumping 50 gallons a day in to it.


----------



## tramp bushler

*More pics requested PLEASE !!*

Yup .. More pics .Please !!!


----------



## tramp bushler

Made ferry reservations for the Skagit , from where it is to Valdez . Theres 2 thousand bucks ... .. Got a line on a Garret 15 also . I may buy it also ... Need spares ya know .... How much do you guys make a day with your skidder ??????


----------



## fatjoe

It would have to be a Timberjack 208.First skidder I ever ran.I was 10 or 11. It was 78' or 79'.My brother started a firewood business, pullin tops with a farm tractor.Boy, when he got that skidder, did we think we were cool.Come to think of it, we were cool...Good times..


----------



## joesawer

This thread and Tramp's other skidder thread have inspired me to build a micro skidder for micro jobs and easy transport.

I have always enjoyed building stuff and making something practical out of junk.

Sawbones, If I manage to get this thing built can I steal you name and call it an Ant?


----------



## CPO

Another option might be an Argo. available with or with out tracks and lots of different engine sizes.

The utility modle with a cab:






You can also get tracks for them here is a video of one being used for a small scale operation. 

http://www.argoatv.com/utility/applications.aspx?x=878J8XW2gG/pqZJK+2qIow==

They even have a dealer in Anchorage.

If I remember right they are about 10-20 grand depending on engines and any other bells and whistles.

Hope that helped.


----------



## ithica

I would be a Forcat, for obvious reasons , I have one !


----------



## Podaltura

In Europe, there are a lot of skidder whit cranes, and double winch. If I where a skkider, I prefer one of these.


----------



## Podaltura

And I like the clam-bunk skidders too:


----------



## dozerman37

*if i were a skidder*

id probably be a timberjack. they are very common in western MA and VT. low step so older loggers can still climb in em to work. and thier awesome on hills and powerhouses and LOUD! vrrroooooom buh buh buh buh


----------



## dieselcutter

Either a b or c series timberjack 380 or 450, the best machines I've ever cut for. The d series John deere/jack 460'swere a joke. My least faviorate would have to be the 440 John deere top heavy tractor is all it is.


----------



## ryan_marine

I would be a John Deere. Maybe a 720DESS. Here is a video of dad and I with the 530 hooked to the log with a 830 helping pull foward.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YYmiEVS9X0

Ray


----------



## wvlogger

ryan_marine said:


> I would be a John Deere. Maybe a 720DESS. Here is a video of dad and I with the 530 hooked to the log with a 830 helping pull foward.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YYmiEVS9X0
> 
> Ray



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1YYmiEVS9X0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1YYmiEVS9X0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## tramp bushler

Greetings from the top ( or close to the top of the world ).
How many of you load your tires with calcium or other liquids ??


----------



## ryan_marine

tramp bushler said:


> Greetings from the top ( or close to the top of the world ).
> How many of you load your tires with calcium or other liquids ??



I like my rims to last. I will only install cast weight.

Ray


----------



## skidsteer.ca

My busted knuckles bleed just seeing that 550 Jack..... They would put a good man into therapy.
Ken


----------



## MO-Iron

Tramp bushler
We have to run our tractors on some steep ground occasionally. We load the tires with calcium. Take care of the wheels and you don't have rim problems. Our oldest tractor is a 1952 with the original rims on it.

MO-Iron


----------



## skidsteer.ca

A old 668 C with 6068T Deere power. (Hate those Detroits)
Ken


----------



## tramp bushler

MO-Iron said:


> Tramp bushler
> We have to run our tractors on some steep ground occasionally. We load the tires with calcium. Take care of the wheels and you don't have rim problems. Our oldest tractor is a 1952 with the original rims on it.
> 
> MO-Iron


. Ya I don,t know how it will rust the wheels if it,s in the inner tubes ??????

Skid : what is a 550 Jack ?? Why leave the shackle on the blade . seems it would get busted ...


----------



## skidsteer.ca

[QUOTE
Skid : what is a 550 Jack ?? Why leave the shackle on the blade . seems it would get busted ...[/QUOTE]

See page 6, that orange thing with 550 on the side is a 550 TimberJack.
perhaps the worst skidder I ever had the misfortune or running. They had no stump pans and the old style ujoints that were held on with U bolts that constantly failed. Repairing the driveline had to be done though a 6" hole in the bottom of the frame... and it just went downhill from there.

The shackles on the blade are 1 1/2", they won't break too easy. The skidders were used for scarification and did little bulldozing. However at times the operators burried them really bad and a pull point on the blade allowed you to lift it above the mud as opposed to digging down to something you could hook a 1" mainline to.
At first the blade just had the tongue added but the 1" mainlines are so stiff it was difficult to turn the mainlines shackle to connect to the tongue, so a shackle was put on the blade to allow more room to get the pin in.


----------



## floyd

Thing about Detriots is one only has to listen when wondering if someone is working in the unit over the ridge


----------



## redprospector

tramp bushler said:


> Greetings from the top ( or close to the top of the world ).
> How many of you load your tires with calcium or other liquids ??



Tramp, I've filled my tires with water, but for around here windshield washer fluid won't freeze and adds enough weight. If you use water add enough antifreeze to keep it from freezing where you're at.
It does make a huge difference. I was skidding on a little slope (46%) and I was having trouble keeping the rear wheels of my JD 440-b on the ground and had to use the blade a lot. I filled the rears with water & problem solved.
Those 18.4 x 26's will hold close to 100 gallons a piece, so I figured it added about 15 or 1600 lbs. It helped a lot with it being "tippy" too.

Andy


----------



## 93 drivers

GASoline71 said:


> So if you were to be a skidder... which one would you be? opcorn:
> 
> I would be any of the the Cat 530 or 540 series Skidders...
> 
> Cable or grapple?
> 
> ary



Brown kind that sticks to cotton and stinks.

Grapple, cuz I wanna get in there and wrestle.


----------



## AlaskanLogger

TG88E, I gues, however as a longtime cable logger I've never been a skidder fan........

Any way, its a big grapple skidder as you can see. OK, its the biggest one.


----------



## tramp bushler

*550 Timberjack*

Ya . I guess I missed the pic of that 550 ...... It does sound bad . . I never thot about putting Anti freeze in the tires .. Great Idea..


----------



## mad murdock

*If I were a skidder*

Garrett 15A. Mine is Ford 172 CID diesel powered. burns maybe 5 gallons of fuel a day. I have pulled nigh unto 1000 bd/ft at once. Having run Clarke, Franklin, JD and Iron Mule, the Garrett is the best all around machine I have ever encountered, simple, straight forward, easy to work on, easy to find parts for, and definately can pull way more than it looks like it should be able to. As quoted from Vannatta Bros. site, "Garrett was famous for putting a 50 lb package in a 40 lb box". FYI for all those interested in Garrett, Don Garrett died last year, and his son Adam is liquidating what he can, the family plans on shutting the doors on Garrett Enumclaw by years end. Get ahold of Adam and get what you can while you can (i.e. manuals, parts lists etc. ) parts will still be easy to find, but documentation on these machines may be another matter. PM me for Garrett's Ph.# if you don't have it.


----------



## jay_d

if i had to be a skidder id be timberjack 660 dual arch, but id rather be a tigercat 240b loader with a delimber, cause seriously....who wants to trip over stumps all day?


----------



## tramp bushler

Well it was what I wanted from the start so I bought a 330 TimberJack . It has a 353 in it and is a bushel skidder . 1000 bd ft . or 1 1/2 cord of green timber on most any ground 2 cord Bettle killed spruce . It still has to get here .. The Skagit AT 13 deal hasn,t worked out yet . Anyone have a book on the 330 , mine is a 330CP Made in the mid late 60s ..


----------



## sawbones

found a vid of a skidder identical to one I ran back around 77.

Its the Mountain Logger ML 200 with grapple and a line winch.

This one has a sticker on it from SOS equipment that was only a couple miles from where I lived. It may be the same machine I ran way back.

this vid was shot near Perris Cal. in 07 by another dealer..

got me all excited hearing that Jimmy buzzin.  that rig was a blast to run and I would run it again today if there was any loggin to be done around here.

Mountain Manufacturing in Lynwood Wa. built these and their factory was about 30 miles from were I grew up. 

Also in Lynwood was Lynwood Equipment and they were connected to Mountain Mnf.

Back in the 60's and 70's the were not many loggers in this state that didnt know Jim Bride and his logging equipment yard.

SOS (Greg Ostolanzo),was his son in law and his sons ( Jim jr and Scott),may still have their own yards peddling iron. Hard to say with so many yards closing these last few years.



<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SBRhHdbOqWE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Joe46

Nice vid. Thanks for posting. Mt. Loggers were real popular out on the Olympic Peninsula. I think I remember 150's, 200's, and 1 bigger one a 250 or 300? I know a couple of loggers I worked for had them. Clarks were also popular.


----------



## sawbones

Joe46 said:


> Nice vid. Thanks for posting. Mt. Loggers were real popular out on the Olympic Peninsula. I think I remember 150's, 200's, and 1 bigger one a 250 or 300? I know a couple of loggers I worked for had them. Clarks were also popular.



found another ad. The early ones went by numeral like G, H, D .


----------



## floyd

Neighbor has a ML. Used to hear that jimmy 3 mi away when the wind is right, or wrong, according to your perspective.


----------



## TumblebugTaylor

I love the Garret Pics about the smallest here in MS ive seen is the old Timber Hacks that were lever steered. You were close to the ground and they were easy to work on. I have a friend that grew up with them his uncle had a logging co and repair shop. We went to a Logging equipment salvage yard and they had some TJ and 440 JDs. He kinda laughed and said I rember when these were the big ones. I have a lead on an old FOrwarder I think its either a Garret or Iron Mule Im trying to get some permission to photo graph it. I want it for my mill Im setting up. 


I bet the low blade arms angles on the Garret made it a good pusher in the woods. Also the Wagner looked like it would double for a wheel dozer


----------



## Gypo Logger

If I were askidder, I'd be this one again.View attachment 172220
View attachment 172220


----------



## olyman

Gypo Logger said:


> If I were askidder, I'd be this one again.View attachment 172220
> View attachment 172220


gypo man.. the reserecter of dead threads.....!!!!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Page one, photo of the team, shows what I had heard my dad say (he was born in 1902), that you don't do a dead pull, the team pulls the end of the log sideways to get it moving.


----------



## SliverPicker

Any color as long as it's gots a Deutz.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

First person I've met that likes thouse Douche engines!


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## John Breithaupt

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 546036


I would be a Garrett 15 with the front end loader. i challenge anyone to show me a more versatile machine in small wood!!! BTW, anyone know how much a Garrett 21A weighs? Anyone have a Garrett 21A Manual?? Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging

ValleyFirewood said:


> First person I've met that likes thouse Douche engines!



They are quiet, and dependable, plus you don't need a radiator so folks swap em in all the time.

haven't messed with them much myself but they always ran.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Used to run a Bobcat with one, I like Kobota better.


----------



## John Breithaupt

northmanlogging said:


> They are quiet, and dependable, plus you don't need a radiator so folks swap em in all the time.
> 
> Thanks northmanlogging - Are you talking about the Garrett 15 or 21A. Don't get your comment about a 353 Detroit or 172 gas (Garrett15) not needing a radiator?


----------



## John Breithaupt

Oh wait...just got it...you were talking about the Deuch diesel...lol


----------



## SliverPicker

Douche, Ditz...whatever. I wouldn't trade mine for a fresh sack of mule shite. (wink)


----------



## Dieseldash

If I was a skidded I would be a Deere:


----------



## SliverPicker

I got to run a brand new 748 a couple of years ago for a few weeks. That thing was a HORSE.


----------

